# Iran Fines U.S. Administration $50 Billion



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

*Iran Fines U.S. Administration $50 Billion*

An Iranian court on Monday issued a ruling fining the United States $50 billion for purported damages against the Islamic Republic and its citizens, according to an announcement by Iran’s Judiciary.

Iran claims that the United States is guilty of inflicting “heavy loss and damage” on the country, as well as “killing the Iranian nationals by assisting their enemies,” such as former Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein,accordingto Iran’s state-controlled Fars News Agency.

The ruling charges “the U.S. administration with the payment of a total 50-billion-dollar fine for the losses it has incurred on real and legal entities,” according to Fars.

Iran Fines U.S. Administration 50 Billion Washington Free Beacon


The Iranians are burning our flag, burning the president in effigy and levied a fine of $50 Billion against the US.  I think they are buttering us up to get that treaty signed.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 13, 2015)

Fuck 'em...... Walk off and double down on the sanctions!!!


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 13, 2015)

Did we get Trump-ed?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2015)

Obama should tell them to kiss his ass.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Fuck 'em...... Walk off and double down on the sanctions!!!


That's exactly what I would do.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Obama should tell them to kiss his ass.


That's the answer, but he wants a treaty regardless of what the demands are.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama should tell them to kiss his ass.
> ...


No, the administration has stated that they will walk if problems are not solved....


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> *Obama should tell them to kiss his ass.*



he "should" but won't, he will give his brotherhood anything they want. do not forget.., he IS a muslime mulatto son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

We'll see about that.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> No, the administration has stated that they will walk if problems are not solved....



............


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > No, the administration has stated that they will walk if problems are not solved....
> ...


Like his red lines in the sand?


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 13, 2015)

This is simply another example of the fact that we in the 21st Century are at risk of being destroyed by a people living in the barbarism of the 8th century.

Lunatic Muslims (the Iranians are the most dangerous) have been screaming for the Head of the Infidel...that's us...for centuries.

They have been raging in the desert...waving their scimitars in the air from the humps of their camels...and screaming for the head of the Infidel...for damn centuries...Their Rage only increased because they have been ignored as impotent fools and lunatics.

But now Barack Obama, whose principal adviser was raised in Iran, is going to give them a nuclear bomb...in just a few years _at most_...because he is a coward...and would rather someone else deal with them *after* they have the bomb...rather than man up and do it* before* they have it....before they can ship a *dirty bomb to New York in a suitcase.*


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 13, 2015)

And don't forget Obozo's lapdog, that traitor Kerry....


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> And don't forget Obozo's lapdog, that traitor Kerry....
> View attachment 44525


I clicked funny, but I also want to mark, "I agree."


----------



## Rocko (Jul 13, 2015)

That sounds fair to Obama


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 13, 2015)

red meat for the domestic masses. 

kinda like claiming you could just fine mexico for illegal immigrants.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Lol thanks for the laugh.


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama should tell them to kiss his ass.
> ...



Every Prez wants his "legacy."


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Even when it could seriously work against our best interests?


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


why do you assume that a deal that prevents iran from making nuclear weapons would be against our interests?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


So you think that deal is going to prevent them from getting the bomb?  I don't.  Let's read the fine print and see what happens with "our new friend."


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


fine. but it seems like you've made up your mind already.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Well, from the standpoint of negotiating, the first order of business should have been getting our hostages back.  Then making it clear that IEA? would be monitoring and inspecting their country for cheating.  They have said time and time again they won't have inspectors.  What do you make of that?


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


we've said the opposite, and iran needs the deal more than we do.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


And their leaders continue to say, "Death to America."


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Obama should tell them to kiss his ass.


*Obama IS their ass.*


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


so? they can say what they want, this isn't a marriage proposal and we aren't inviting them to our birthday party.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


There has to be a level of trust in dealing with a partner in treaties.  They have said and done nothing to instill any trust.


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


so you need them to be our friend and say nice things about the united states before you'll make a deal that requires inspections to verify they are holding up their end of the bargain?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Well, they don't have to say nice things, maybe not the hateful destructive things.  This is where we need Trump.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


And saying they won't let inspectors in to verify is more important that a birthday party.  Don't you think?


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 14, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


this is where you lose all credibility. trump has shown with his 'make mexico build and pay for a wall' crap that he has no idea how to handle international relations


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 14, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


*Yeah, he's been doing it for four plus DECADES and Obama?
How much time did he do it BEFORE  being elected?
Oh yeah, NONE.*


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 14, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


in what world had trump been handling international relations for four decades? that's just insane.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jul 14, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Well, they don't have to say nice things, maybe not the hateful destructive things.  This is where we need Trump.



Trump is the only person in America to support this "one country can fine another country" theory.  That makes Trump the only candidate who just might endorse the US paying this fine.  That's what you want?


----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Trump has been dealing with foreign governments for decades as part of his building an INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS!


----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2015)

It's gonna be interesting to see of Obozo caves in to this too and comes up with the moolah.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 14, 2015)

longknife said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


successfuly, I might add.


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 14, 2015)

longknife said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


operating within the confines of the relationships actual diplomats have formed.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 14, 2015)

longknife said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see of Obozo caves in to this too and comes up with the moolah.


Just a guess, but if we all look in the mirror,we might see where he's going to get the money.  And that is after people pay the penalty tax on Obamacare.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2015)

Jackson said:


> *Iran Fines U.S. Administration $50 Billion*
> 
> An Iranian court on Monday issued a ruling fining the United States $50 billion for purported damages against the Islamic Republic and its citizens, according to an announcement by Iran’s Judiciary.
> 
> ...



The iranian scumbag government of thugs, murderers and criminals should be sued by lebanon, syria, iraq, yemen, israel, gaza, bahrain, argentina, bulgaria and many other countries who have suffered terrorism by the iranian filth.  When that regime of fucking animals falls, and it will, I pray that many of them are executed in the most painful of methods.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> why do you assume that a deal that prevents iran from making nuclear weapons would be against our interests?



Do you really believe that iran will follow this agreement in the slightest?  That it, russia, china, and with no doubt german help, have not already come up with methods to circumvent sanctions, inspections and will build a nuke (if thay haven't already done so) at an undisclosed site?  Are you that delusional?


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> fine. but it seems like you've made up your mind already.



Iran "made up our minds" decades ago, when they initiated one of the most horrific, relentless campaigns of terrorism and murder the world has ever seen.  That any civilized nation has even met with any iranian officials after their monstrous crimes is proof that there is little justice in this world.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> so you need them to be our friend and say nice things about the united states before you'll make a deal that requires inspections to verify they are holding up their end of the bargain?



No, we need them to pull their 7,000 soldiers out of syria, stop funding and sending arms to hezbollah, hamas, the houthi rebels, the iraq militias, and fomenting uprisings in libya and bahrain.  We need them to return the 4 hostages (which ludicrously was left out of this "deal"), and cease their support of terrorism across the mideast.


----------



## sharif (Sep 29, 2016)

Iran fine USA administration $ 50 billion dollars ONLY which is brave and solid move?  Iran fought war with Iraq 1980 to 1988 due to PIG saddam hussain real servant of U s A and after that Iran become more stronger and powerful, What UNO and USA friends will comments about saudi wahabi AND Israel real and open enemies of Islam


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 29, 2016)

Iran is right about this.


----------

